# whats the best way to get buisness



## DiSantodrywall&paint (May 2, 2010)

im just starting out doing this on my own and only have regular putty knives that i work with, not the fancy ones. So ive done a few jobs so far but havnt had work in 8 months, what can i do to find work. I got a lead company that says if i give them 100 bucks they will send me leads and i can choose the one i want info on for 10 bucks is that they way to go or should i letter up my truck and hand out buisness cards. or call around to construction companys to see if they will bid out work. thanks for any help like i say i got the basic equipment to get the job done.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

save your $100 bucks,best to learn trade from someone, but I know times are hard,put add in paper under HANDY MAN , dont low ball price ,try getting job with construction company ,not to be mean but guys who are not experianced can give the pros a bad rap.taping and drywall hanging is a talent, IT's like your asking someone if you know how to become a ROCK star
but my main point,dont waste your $100,sucker born every day ,dont be one of them


----------



## mudGIANT (Jul 25, 2010)

I don't know if i agree with you, I think ****ty tapers (wanna be's) make pros look better lol :thumbup:


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

I like Drocks bagel and cream cheese approach to the Gc's!


----------



## nim (Oct 30, 2010)

mudGIANT said:


> I don't know if i agree with you, I think ****ty tapers (wanna be's) make pros look better lol :thumbup:


i would definitaly agree with you!:thumbsup:


----------

